# Intro



## Jesus-Freak (Aug 2, 2003)

Good morning or good night to all fellow builders! My name is Phillip, i am a Sgt in the U.S. Army. I am currently serving a one year hard-ship tour in Korea. I am 5' 11" 202lbs. not sure of body-fat %. Bodybuilding has recently become a very faithful event for me! I was diagnosed with having tendonitis in both wrists yesterday by our head medic, so i am alittle (okay very) bummed out right now! I have to lay off the weights for at least a week! I just got off a previous one week break because of an old static-line injury (Airborne)! Well, it' good to know that i have someone to chat with that has the same interests in mind...later!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 2, 2003)

Welcome Phillip! I work with a guy whose son is stationed in Korea!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2003)

Jesus-Freak welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome...what part of SC?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

I am not very educated on zinc, other than too much is a bad thing (?)  What exactly is this liquid creatine, is it creatine with some kind of delivery system? I think creatine is pretty much creatine, so I would not say that this is going to be magically any better than some other brand, as long as you "take it right."


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

welcome aboard


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Jesus Freak, welcome. Like your name!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome JF! 

I don't think I understood the poll. Can you explain, pleez?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

Liquid creatine is a scam. It will not stay stable and there is very little in it! Don't waste your money!


----------

